# Official Feature Request Form



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 5, 2007)

This Forum is a great place to discuss ideas for new features and bounce ideas around - and you may even find someone has a good workaround that you can use until your pet feature is implemented.

This Forum, however, is not affiliated with Adobe so if you want to have your request heard by the people who make the decisions, you also need to post it at the official Adobe Feature Request/Bug Report forum at http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/products/photoshop_family_photoshop_lightroom

When posting your request, the more detail you offer, the better.  The team needs to understand how your feature request fits with Lightroom's philosophy and workflow, how you would imagine it working too, and how that would benefit your workflow.  Other users are also able to vote on your requests, and the more popular the request is, the more likely it is to be implemented.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 29, 2011)

I've just updated this post to reflect the new official Adobe feature request forum.


----------

